# trendsession.karlsruhe.26"/10/2007.



## shield (18. Oktober 2007)

nur trendleute anwesend, tighter shit mit rap-hüten und streetstyle bis zum kotzen. kommt alle, ihr säcke!


----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2007)

am start, du sack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (18. Oktober 2007)

^^ aber sowas von am start.....muss ja dann nur noch mein rad - auf den neusten trend tunen  

bis denne


----------



## shield (18. Oktober 2007)

papier is oberpflicht


----------



## Saci (18. Oktober 2007)

darf ich au 24 drauf schreibn???


----------



## shield (18. Oktober 2007)

es muss ja papier mit laufradgröße sein - keine widersprüche.

also wenn du 24" fährst: two4 oder 2four
wenn du 26" fährst: two6 oder 2six


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Oktober 2007)

jop jop bin auch mit dabei muss man das papier an beiden LR machen oder is das egal


----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2007)

vorderrad eh


----------



## Saci (18. Oktober 2007)

Boar.. is das ein scheiß  - ihr habt echt einen anner klatsche... ey... ich hab aber gar kein analsattel und gelöcherte sattelstüzte hab ich au keine... und die emo-klamotten sind au nonich da .... ich bleib daheim .. bin viel zu untrendig


----------



## shield (18. Oktober 2007)

*nur* vorderrad!


----------



## CK-Atlantic (18. Oktober 2007)

is da feiertag oder hab ich was verpasst? Wenn nich warum habt ihr da alle Zeit? Wehe ich bekomm kein Urlaub, ich muss unbedingt dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (18. Oktober 2007)

da is tag der karlsruher trendsession. das ist gesetzlicher feiertag, da muss man einfach anwesend sein


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (19. Oktober 2007)

werde versuchen auch da zu sein, muss davor aber noch trendsattel drauf und papier inne laufrad ne....


----------



## shield (19. Oktober 2007)

neuer account?
neues bike?

*keine schule?!*


----------



## CK-Atlantic (19. Oktober 2007)

jeeeeeehaaaaa, hab nen Urlaubstag bekommen. Bin also dabei.

Eigentlich sollten die Zettel mit Laufradgröße beim Start der Session gratis verteilt werden


----------



## shield (19. Oktober 2007)

freut mich herr kern - das wird n spass  


soll ich n paar anfertigen?


----------



## CK-Atlantic (19. Oktober 2007)

shield schrieb:


> ...
> soll ich n paar anfertigen?



jo mach das mal, ich kann das sicher nicht so gut wie du. Du hast schon mehr Trenderfahrungen. Achja ich glaub ich muss nächste woche noch ne neue Hose kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (19. Oktober 2007)

altah. so massenproduktion geht aber ma garnich! 

das muss inviduehl sein verdammt  


[16:10] xxx: selfmade halt
[16:10] croissant: aight
[16:11] xxx: sonst is kein trend weils keiner nachmacht
[16:11] croissant: ^^ 
[16:11] xxx: sondenr einer dn anderen hinterherträgt


----------



## CK-Atlantic (19. Oktober 2007)

na gut, dann mach ich mir selber einen.


----------



## shield (19. Oktober 2007)

sattel abziehen nich vergessen


----------



## mimei00 (19. Oktober 2007)

ihr seit alle total fertig inne rübe *kopfschüttel*


----------



## shield (20. Oktober 2007)

warum? 


du darfst auch anwesend sein wenn du tight bist oder einen der folgenden trends am start hast:
breiter lenker
papier mit lr-größe im vr
abgezogener analsattel
26"
raphut
emo hose


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (20. Oktober 2007)

hab ich alles außer 26


----------



## shield (20. Oktober 2007)

stahlrahmen hab ich gar nich aufgelistet. das is standard - also bist mal komplett raus


----------



## primaschaefer (20. Oktober 2007)

tuch an der sattelstütze is genauso funky trend shiat!


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (20. Oktober 2007)

also is nich?!


----------



## lowrider89 (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich würde mal sagen ist schon am Freitag solange es nicht regen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (21. Oktober 2007)

wer hat was davon gesagt dass es nich statt findet?


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2007)

aah.. shit - hab grad erst gerafft das des ja schon am FR ist.. ähm.. des bissle suboptimal ..da muss ich schaffen... aber is wahrsch. eh scheiß wetter


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Oktober 2007)

verdammt habs auch verrafft  hab nämlich erst nächtse woche am freitag urlaub wäre vlt. doch besser wenns am Samstag statt finden würden.


----------



## shield (22. Oktober 2007)

nix da - die trendsession findest am Freitag statt - wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil.
Wetter soll übrigens nicht schlecht sein.
Wer nachkommen will kann das gerne tun. einfach durchklingeln aufm handy.


----------



## Saci (22. Oktober 2007)

boar... schaff halt bis 3 ... seit da noch ordentlich zu gange - dann würd ich echt noch nachkommn... wenn ichs schaff mein platten bis dato zu beseitigen *gg* ... aber ok...


----------



## shield (22. Oktober 2007)

klar das passt.


die edith weiß welche spots angefahren werden und hat n stadtplan erstellt.


----------



## lowrider89 (22. Oktober 2007)

hhhmm mal schauen will hoffen das nur bis 14:00uhr schaffen muss dann komme ich auch noch nach.


----------



## CK-Atlantic (22. Oktober 2007)

da ham mer aber nen ganz schön volles Programm. Ich hoff die Bahn macht keine Zicken am Freitag.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (23. Oktober 2007)

wenn du mir sagen könntets wann du fährst, könnt ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CK-Atlantic (23. Oktober 2007)

ich wollte von Stuttgart mit dem Zug um 9:19 los, ich hoff mal der fährt. Hab dich mal im icq geaddet, dann könn mer da alles weitere besprechen oder per PM.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (23. Oktober 2007)

lass ma pm machen, bin noch inna schule hab da kein icq...


----------



## occas (23. Oktober 2007)

kuhl bis zum messplatz bin ich dann auch da...


----------



## shield (23. Oktober 2007)

NAIS jungs!


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (24. Oktober 2007)

wird bestimmt witzig...
also, werde da sein....


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Oktober 2007)

Gibts wieder einen Fotografen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (24. Oktober 2007)

zahlste mir die reparatur meiner cam dann mach ich bilder!


----------



## crossie (25. Oktober 2007)

geb ich dir meine cam, machste bilder 

bis morgen ... hoffe nur das wetter spielt halbwegs mit. 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (25. Oktober 2007)

ich kann doch nicht... shice!


----------



## CK-Atlantic (25. Oktober 2007)

also wetterbericht sagt 0% regen un mehr sonne als heute, sollte passen.


----------



## shield (25. Oktober 2007)

danke clemens

und warum kann der kleine nich mitkommen?!


----------



## CK-Atlantic (25. Oktober 2007)

der kleine bekommt morgen sein neues moped un des muss er dann aufbauen un ablichten oder so.
Achja wenn bahn.de recht hat fährt morgen alles so wie ich mir das rausgesucht hatte. D.h. ich bin um 10:38 in karlsruhe hbf.


----------



## lowrider89 (25. Oktober 2007)

@shield ne lass mal lieber bin doch ein armer Lehrling 
@croissant joar mal schauen kann eh nicht so richtig fahren, hab wieder mal Verletztung am Knie  aber dann bitte nicht meckern wenn die Bilder nich gelungen sind. Ja muss dann halt schauen ob ich morgen überhaupt komme.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (26. Oktober 2007)

ja, neues fahrrattt zusammenbauen und foto´s machen...


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Oktober 2007)

un wie wars bei euch musste leider den ganzen tag daheim rumgammeln sh!ce knie halt naja vielleicht nächtes jahr wieder


----------



## CK-Atlantic (27. Oktober 2007)

joa war ne geile session. Tailwhip Drop altahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ready To Race (27. Oktober 2007)

booooah... um hlab 1 waren wir in göttingen..
eigentlich nur stau gehabt.. so 28km.. ging gar nichts.. davor nur stocken.. voll zum kotzen..

aber war naaaais.. so der rest!!
grüße au vom crossie!

man sieht sich 
paddii


----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2007)

wenigstens gut zuhaus angekommen


----------

